# Debian 7.0 - Mailserver-Accounts/Aliases via LDAP und lokal



## CrypTex (23. Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
ich stehe heute vor einem etwas komplexeren Problem.
Ich habe einen Mailserver, derzeit mit Postfix und Dovecot, der sich alle Accountdaten und Aliases aus einer MySQL-Datenbank holt die via postfix.admin befüllt wird. Nun habe ich, da ich es hasse 2 Accounts pro User zu pflegen, einen LDAP über den auch schon ein ganzer Haufen Applikationen angeschlossen sind also demensprechend auch schon gefüllt ist. Jetzt sollen sich, alle User im dn=users,dc=example,dc=com darüber anmelden können, Benutzername ist uid(Mit vordefinierter Domain, sprich also "uid"@example.com). Zusätzlich dazu möchte ich, dass es auch einen Alias gibt für jeden User(ebenfalls mit vordefinierter Domain, "displayName"@example.com). Darüber hinaus möchte ich natürlich auch noch solche E-Mail Weiterleitungen wie no-reply@example.com oder Postfächer alá hostmaster@example.com definieren können, ohne dass ich jetzt einen neuen LDAP-Account dafür einrichte.

Das normale anschließen eines Mailservers an LDAP, sogar mit Aliases, ist im Internet zuhauf erklärt, aber für diese Problematik mit zusätzlichen Accounts, die nicht über LDAP laufen sollen, hab ich leider keine Lösung gefunden.

Wisst ihr zufällig etwas?


----------

